# 1C
1: 8.1 (8.1.15.14)
:   (),  1.6 (1.6.24.7)
  ,    .   : 
     5000.        5000     " . . "
       ?
   ,    ,     " ".....   ...  ...

----------


## .

.

----------

! 
     ,         " "?

----------


## TRIAN

** ,   :Wink:

----------

.       ,   - ...

----------


## .

** ,   !   -       ,     .
,        . 
    ,          -   .   :Frown:

----------

,  . ...          .      /,  ...      ,    ,      ,    ""  , ,     ... 
      .      ,     . ....  ""  ""   ,        -    10000 -  ,   ! (  -  ,       - ,  - ).  ,    ,    ,       .... !    .
     ,    -   ...    . 
.,                .

----------

-   - ....

----------


## Lorri

,   ,       ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

.

----------


## .

** ,  ,  ,      ,   .       ,     .        .
  ,     .     ,    .

----------


## 2007

> -   - ....


      (  ,  ),   (    -,    )
    -    .
 :Wink:

----------


## xyliganka

,     ,              ...  8.1 (8.1.14.72)

----------


## TRIAN

- ,      ...?  :Smilie:

----------


## Lelu

> -   - ....


  ,     ! 
  - , ** .    **         ,    ,       . (        " ")          - ,    "   ".        -   21  2005 . N 56-33543/04.  ,                   .

----------


## Lelu

> ,     ,              ...  8.1 (8.1.14.72)


       "  -    " ...

----------


## xyliganka

,     .   /  1,         ,           ,      ,         ,      /    .    .   - ?

----------


## .

,       ?   ?   .        .

----------


## TRIAN

*xyliganka*, 


> /  1


 : http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=72853
    ...

----------

